# oceanmaster spinning rod - casting tips?



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

hey all

i got a om 12' spinning rod for my birthday and i teamed it up w/my baitrunner

last week i tested it out with pretty good results

today i took it out against the wind - got no where fast, dam bunker chuncks act like a sail (south wind on a south facing beach - yeeeeeeeesh)

anyhow, i was wondering if anyone had some tips on how to get the most distance out of thiis rod and of course i will put in plenty of practice time next season


----------



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

let me clarify some other things:

i am using 20lb copolymer test which gives me approx. 220 versus 195 spec since its a little thinner

i have currently been practicing with 4,5,6 oz sinkers to get a feel for the rod along with large floppy baits such as clams and bunker chunks

i have been practicing in bay areas, but want to work my way up to 8-10oz for local spots with really strong currents as well as ocean beach fishing


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What weight is the rod rated for? Me, in a non-windy situation and if will hold, toss 6nbait, but if tossing into the wind go to an 8 ounce, and may want to cut back on the size of the bunker chunks. Also, what set up are you using? Me fishfinder, with anywhere from 4" to about 8" from barrel swivel to hook. The more wind, the shorter this length should be, which reduces some of the wind resistance.

have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Didn't see a mention of a shock leader. 

Adding a 50# shock will help save your finger, and possibly your rig, when tossing heavier weights. 

The OM needs horsepower to load. Being able to give it more torque on the cast because of the shock leader, may offset the wind some.

.


----------



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

shaggy said:


> What weight is the rod rated for? Me, in a non-windy situation and if will hold, toss 6nbait, but if tossing into the wind go to an 8 ounce, and may want to cut back on the size of the bunker chunks. Also, what set up are you using? Me fishfinder, with anywhere from 4" to about 8" from barrel swivel to hook. The more wind, the shorter this length should be, which reduces some of the wind resistance.
> 
> have Jeep will travel


rod is rated for 6-12oz

i use a fishfinder once in a while, but like to keep things simple so i usually just go with hook, mdoderate leader (here in bluefish country) and a snap swivel

i tend to cut my chunks abit on the thinner side, i seem to catch more fish that way


----------



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Didn't see a mention of a shock leader.
> 
> Adding a 50# shock will help save your finger, and possibly your rig, when tossing heavier weights.
> 
> ...


interesting, i never heard of using a leader for mono before.

heres my stupid question for the day, about how long should the distance between the tip of the rod and sinker be? i've had the best results fo far with about 5"

thanks alot for the fast replies, when i got the rod i figured how hard could it be


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Shock leader, me I use 15 pound Ande, but then about two and one half rod lenghts of 40 or 50 pound shock. Now, you pretty much have the same rod as me, so, let weight drop about a third of rod lenght, swing lead torward casting point and let it rest in the sand, a couple of steps back, tiip torward the sand making sure line is tight and toss. Wish I knew how to draw a pic of what I am talking about, but I was taght the meathod from a heck of a guy. Maybe when daughter is home, she can draw something up, she is better on computer than myself.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Turbocro said:


> interesting, i never heard of using a leader for mono before.


What kind of cast are you doing?

IMHO, 
20lb mono + 10oz + a serious Brighton or OTG cast with an OM, without a strong shock leader = rig donation to nature... or upside the guy's head next to you. 



> heres my stupid question for the day, about how long should the distance between the tip of the rod and sinker be? i've had the best results fo far with about 5"


At this time I'm still only doing the Brighton and the weight should be even with your bottom guide.
Don't remember what the OTG calls for.

.


----------



## Turbocro (Oct 7, 2004)

i am just doing a regular overhand cast


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Give this one a try sometime... 

Brighton/Unitech

after you put on a 50lb shock leader.  

good luck.

.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The drag...*

On spinning reels, make sure to tighten the drag before casting and reset it after the cast. Agree with Shaggy on the hook leader length on a FF rig - Keep is short for longer casts...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Spinning reels*

I would sugget that you invest in a finger guard and NOT tighten your drag to tight. My reasoning is when that bail slams shut accidentally you have a chance of saving your rig.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Rad, with all due respect, when tossing 8nbait, and even less, you want drag tight so line is coming off the spool as opposed to pulling off the drag if set too loose. A loose drag would cut distance I believe, since there will be reistance from line pulling the drag as opposed to "free spooling". Once casted is when drag should be loosened to appropriate resistance.

Just my 2 cents.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Got to add my $.02...

I normally tighten the drag on my surf reels, but not for the reasons mentioned. 

Tightening on them isn't as important as long as you have a shock leader. I got in the habit from casting lures on my smaller rods with just small diameter Power Pro and no shock. It doesn't take too many drag slips with the small braid to help you remember. Acts just like a razor blade.

Yeah, if you have slippage on a heave, it'll cut your distance, but I'm more concerned about something else getting cut.  

.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Tell em Rick!*

As a sliced survivor I can attest to the veracity of Mr. Blue's statement. Yepper gotta wear the finger thingee....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

.


----------



## jimmatthews (Nov 17, 2004)

Your choices are 1. tighten and reset your drag for each cast. 2. cut your finger off. 3. use a Breakaway cannon.
Sounds like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Built up scar tissue*

Shaggy,
I respect almost everything you say! On my spinning reels there is a fine line whereas you can get a great cast. That would involve the drag setting and finger pressure. I have sliced my finger quite deeply on many occassions. most times it was because I was "powering" it out there without the proper digit protection.

JIM Matthews

Powerpro won't cut through bone. It is effectively prevented by the bone density...........At least my bone density.

I wonder if you guys are talking about conventional reels...........Hmmmmm

The reason being that your finger is holding the line no matter what with a spinning reel. the line should not be sliding along flesh at any time. Hence my statement about powering it out there.

I am not trying to be cavalier about the damage that braids can do, especially with all the water/fish born diseases out there. So I'll suffice it to say that fishing with braid (casting) without a mono shocker should only be attempted with some type of finger protection. I usually carry a couple of rolls of electrical tape for just that purpose. I just forget to use it till I'm taping up a nice slash.........I must be getting wiser............if not older


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Come over to the Dark Side and save your fingers...*



Turbocro said:


> ... was wondering if anyone had some tips on how to get the most distance ...


Get a conventional setup and keep your fingers...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> Get a conventional setup and keep your fingers...


... but be ready to lose you thumb....


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*when that bail slams shut accidentally*

That bail slamming shut should not happen. According to the engineers at Penn Reels, it is called "premature bail failure." (Almost sounds obscene!) It is caused by the bail having been bent slightly out of its original configuration. They suggested using the palm of the hand to slightly bend it first away from the line roller and see if that helps. If not, bend it towards the line roller. I was having the problem with a new Slammer 460 and a slight tweaking and no more PBF.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*good tip captain*

mine slams shut from user error...I have big clumsy paws...........


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Only when...*



CrawFish said:


> ... but be ready to lose you thumb....


...You smell flesh burning should you worry!  With all the new mag reels out there, backlash is a thing of the past. Buy real cheap mono line when you are first learning, then buy the good stuff when you are proficient.

...Casting at night does take some practice though.

Sandcrab


----------

